# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic 6 and earlier >  VB - A demonstration of how to scroll a form

## MartinLiss

The attached form demonstrates how to use pictureboxes on a form to "scroll" the form.

----------


## eranfox

Hello  MartinLiss,
If I want to print the scrolled form how can i do it?
I tried PrintForm but i got the screen shot of the current form position.
Hope you can help me on this one,
Best Regards,
ERAN

----------


## MartinLiss

I think I've seen an article someplace that shows how to do that but so far I haven't been able to find it. If I do find it I'll let you know.

----------

